

TestRWD | RWD Tester Tool - mcbonio
http://testrwd.com/

======
omgmog
It's nice, but it should really check for omitting the '[http://'](http://')
from urls, because doing so will cause the site to be broken (showing a 404
page) until the page is reloaded.

------
mcbonio
Thanks omgmog, it was playing up a little, that is fixed now :D

